# Car hesitating, vag scan found 00533.. any ideas?



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

My car (1995 jetta 2.0) has been have an issue of hesitating. If i start the car, i can slowly rev up the motor, and from about 1200 -2000 rpm the engine just floats around, surging, after 2000 it revs fine. the car does the same thing but worse while driving (bucking)
I used a VAG-Com on the car today and it found this 
0533 - Idle Speed Regulation
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed

I have: replace cap, rotor, plugs, wires, cleaned maf, replaced maf, cleaned intake, throttle body, isv. 


_Modified by Quintman at 12:23 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## hatchback_guy (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Car hesitating, vag scan found 00533.. any ideas? (Quintman)*

you need to adapt the TB with vagcom. if you get an error message it may be time for a new TB and possible ecm


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Car hesitating, vag scan found 00533.. any ideas? (hatchback_guy)*

Dont mean to bring this back from the dead but would like to solve this issue! obd1 does not have the adaptation feature.. what i found was if i opened the throttle body plate at idle (re-adjust the angle at idle), the problem goes away for the most part (it still comes back once in a while), but im getting pretty bad gas mileage now. The oxygen sensor seems to be reading correctly... any help?


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Car hesitating, vag scan found 00533.. any ideas? (Quintman)*

bringing this thread back again, maybe someone will have some input? thanks all


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Car hesitating, vag scan found 00533.. any ideas? (Quintman)*

Please post the Auto-Scan. Also see: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00533


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Car hesitating, vag scan found 00533.. any ideas? (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

is there a reason you need the auto scan? this is the only code that comes up. i didnt save the whole thing. i guess if you really need it i can scan it some time this week. 
anyways i have checked the link you posted before, and the only things left are the fuel pressure regulator and the injectors. i know the fpr can be tested with a pressure gauge, but not sure about the injectors. 
also ive found that when it hesitates, when you rev it up, it surges at 1400rpm exactly. whiles its surging, if you clear the code it smooths out, and the code only comes back when you let it idle again for a bit. ive messed with the screw under the dash pot on the tb to get the idle up some to stop the hesitation but im still getting terrible mpg (like 19 avg). 


_Modified by Quintman at 9:48 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Car hesitating, vag scan found 00533.. any ideas? (Quintman)*

The scan would show us what this car is made of and what Ecm is installed. 
From my experience, if it truly is an OBD-I vehicle - without a TM, this could be due to a vacuum leak, breather system failure, MAF, TPS, faulty or sticking IAC valve (including wiring to any of the mentioned components), or worst case..a mechanical problem such as coolant ingression into the combustion chamber due to a faulty head gasket for example.
The FPR can be checked with a fuel PSI test. The injectors can be checked by performing an injector balance test and by watching the signals with an oscilloscope. However a quick check can be done by removing the vacuum hose from the regulator and verifying that there isn't any liquid fuel in the vacuum port.


----------



## VW-Tech (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi,
I too suspect an air/vacuum leak after the MAF. Very common on these cars are the cracked PCV hoses, the one to the right of the TB. At first they collapse, then crack.


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (VW-Tech)*

today i unhooked the pcv and let the intake just have a hole in it... the car ran the same! is it ok to remove the pcv hose to inspect it?


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Quintman)*

well after i let it run with the open pcv hole, the code isnt coming up... it may have been since it was colder out and it does it more often when its hotter. i inspected the pcv hose and tube and they are in great shape.... this is so frustrating. now im not getting anything from the scan since the code went away.


----------



## VW-Tech (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi,
I too suspect an air/vacuum leak after the MAF. Very common on these cars are the cracked PCV hoses, the one to the right of the TB. At first they collapse, then crack.


----------



## VW-Tech (Jul 8, 2003)

Try and check up the fuel adaptation values if you have access at a OEM level scanner. If they are above 15% then the engine runs too lean.
Another common issue is the MAF getting contaminated. Take the MAF out and using a isopropyl brake fluid sprai on the sensor gently, then blow with air VERY SLOWLY to dry it up.
These sensor are fragile, don't go nuts with the blower.
After you clean the MAF hook up the scanner and go into fuel adaptation values. Drive the car and those values should go down to -1 to 3% normal driving.
You can also check these values after drivint the car for about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (VW-Tech)*

i have the vag-com software, what group would that be under? ive seen the lambda adaptation and the iac adaptation but dont recall fuel adaptation. it seems like its running rich if anything...


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Quintman)*

I did an auto scan, so here are the results for that. I also took snapshots of the 6 banks i can read from the measuring blocks (its a 95 so obd1) here are the findings
VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S
Chassis Type: 1H - VW G/J/V Mk3
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,25,56
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 037 906 258 AE
Component: MOTOR PMC 3
Coding: 0261204018
Shop #: 2227355905
1 Fault Found:
00533 - Idle Speed Regulation
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i couldnt snapshot with my mouse over all of them but i saw some of the readings are out of spec, like the iac adaptation valve


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Quintman)*

bump for some much needed advice!


----------



## Quintman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Quintman)*

i replaced the pcv valve today with no improvement... any comments on the scans i posted? i also found an inspection report that showed the CO+CO2 (%) was at 15.91 and the limit is 6 (again, dont know what that means)


_Modified by Quintman at 2:33 PM 5-3-2010_


----------

